# Because and so



## laurahya

Hi all,

I wonder if you can help me. I've got a Turkish student at the moment who finds it incredibly difficult to grasp the concept of 'so' to introduce consequence. She can manage 'because' but 'so' confuses her. I would be very grateful if someone could translate some sentences for me in order to illustrate to her the difference (I don't speak any Turkish at all).

e.g.

_I eat ice cream every day because I like it._
_I eat ice cream every day so I am overweight._

_I was tired because I got up early._
_I was tired so I slept for an hour in the afternoon._

Or, of course, some examples of your own would be equally appreciated. If you can explain to me why she might have a problem with this particular construction, I'd be interested to hear that too.

Thanks in advance,
Laura


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Hi,
I think the problem might be due to the fact that Turkish has a very different syntax from Indoeuropean languages. However, I'd suggest something along the lines of the following examples, that are as close to Indoeuropean syntax as possible (wait for confirmation from the natives, though!)

_I eat ice cream every day because I like it. _Her gün dondurma yiyorum *çünkü* seviyorum.
_I eat ice cream every day so I am overweight. _Her gün dondurma yiyorum, *bunun için *(or) *bu nedenle *(or) *böylece* fazla kiloluyum 

_I was tired because I got up early. _Yorgundum *çünkü* erken kalkmıştım.
_I was tired so I slept for an hour in the afternoon. _Yorgundum, *bunun için* akşam bir saat uyudum.

*çünkü* corresponds to because, but its meaning is usually conveyed by other conjunctive structures very different from those of western languages; maybe this is why your student is confused.
*bunun için *means "for this (reason)"
*bu nedenle* means "this is why", "due to this reason"
*böylece* is the closest you might get to "so". It means "in this manner", "so", "thus" etc.

Try this dictionary, too: www.seslisozluk.com


----------



## Volcano

*I would use "bu yüzden" for so in these sentences*


----------



## ateaofimdomar

You mean that bunun için, bu nedenle and böylece are wrong in this context?


----------



## Belkar

ateaofimdomar said:


> You mean that bunun için, bu nedenle and böylece are wrong in this context?




No they are ok.You can use all of them


----------



## Volcano

ateaofimdomar said:


> You mean that bunun için, bu nedenle and böylece are wrong in this context?



*I didn't mean that *


----------

